# Friend giving us a Fairfield Glade Timeshare.   Take it or not?



## TheDoellClan (Mar 23, 2015)

A friend wants to give us a fixed-week (week 12) deeded 2BR timeshare unit at Fairfield Glade in TN, in the Kensington Woods group of buildings.  All we have to do is pay the maintenance fee each year (currently $825/yr).  He's owned this for 20 years and giving it to us because he hasn't been using it for many years now.  We're currently staying in the unit to try it out.  Thought we'd go talk to Wyndham to learn more about this place and got roped into the presentation where they proceeded to tell us that the fixed week deal our friend is giving us is no good and then tried to sell the point-based deal to us.  We declined to sign up,  of course.  But one of the negative things they harped about our friend's fixed-week is the rising maintenance fee.  So now we're wondering if it's a good idea to take this timeshare that our friend is offering us or not.  Any advice?


----------



## snickers104 (Mar 23, 2015)

If you like that week every year at that resort then go for it. The MFs go up about every year everywhere. If you want to stay at other Wyndham resorts then a points system such as CWA is what you want but don't buy from the developer.


----------



## NHTraveler (Mar 23, 2015)

Sales will say anything to get you to buy from them.  Don't believe a word they say.  You will get good advice here on TUG.  I have never been to this resort, so I will leave that to the experts here on TUG.  Welcome!!!


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Mar 23, 2015)

*Fairfield Glade*

Other than the presentation and sales pitch, did you enjoy the facilities, the amenities, and your stay?

Is week 12 a good week for you to take a vacation?

Did you use or will you ever use the 2nd bedroom?

If you answered yes to those questions, that should help you make a decision.

Now as far as maintenance fees. I use my own rational and justification which many would not agree with.  But here it is:

1.  Owning a TS makes me take a needed vacation which in the past I didnt or wouldnt.

2.  If I go on vacation and use a hotel room that is even halfway decent it will cost me anywhere from 75-100 a night.  If I take any friends or family with me I would have to get two rooms - 150-200 a night.  My maintenance fees are cheaper than that.  If we take friends or family to our TS they offer to help pay for the use which we dont take.  (There are those family members that wont offer)

3.  The laundry room, the dishwasher, the idea of an entire apartment like facility sure beats out being cramped in a hotel room.  We did that for a week in Branson and it was awful.  That is when we decided to buy TS using resale and not developer sales pitches (almost got suckered in at Branson but rescinded in time).  We bought our first from a resale seller but then all the others off of Ebay.

4.  We seldom or never go out for meals at our TS.  We believe the money we save from cooking in defray the costs of our maintenance fees.  My wife enjoys coooking at the TS.

We believe the MF are worth every cent at this point.  Others will disagree and that is ok.  I will still stick to my rational and justification until I change.

Hope you found this helpful.

Jim


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 23, 2015)

FREE isn't always the best deal.

On ebay I won a Wyndham Florida week 7, presidents week, with the option to use points for $79.78. There were enough prepaid points that we used for week 52 in southeast Florida plus 3 months of the next years maintenance was prepaid. The value to us was over $1000 that we were given to accept the timeshare.

You have to be sure that this is what you want. There are plenty of bargains around the corner.


----------



## CO skier (Mar 23, 2015)

TheDoellClan said:


> A friend wants to give us a fixed-week (week 12) deeded 2BR timeshare unit at Fairfield Glade in TN, in the Kensington Woods group of buildings.  All we have to do is pay the maintenance fee each year (currently $825/yr).
> 
> Any advice?



Timeshares can be difficult and costly to sell.  There is a $299 ownership transfer fee with this timeshare plus closing costs if using a transfer company.  Once the timeshare is transferred to you, you are committed to paying the increasing maintenance fees each year whether you use it or not.

Why not just agree to pay your friend's maintenance fee each year that you want to use it?  You will be able to see how the MF increases each year.  After two or three years, you may decide you want to stay at other resorts or during other times of the year and a points ownership is a better fit than a fixed week timeshare.


----------



## TheDoellClan (Mar 23, 2015)

Our friend is wanting to give it away.  The ultimate reason he's getting rid of it is because he bought this with his first wife,  and his current wife doesn't want anything to do with it.  Thus the reason he hasn't been using it or wanting to keep it.


----------



## TheDoellClan (Mar 23, 2015)

Jim, the answers to all your questions is "yes".  We have 5 of our 6 kids with us this week, and would have needed two hotel rooms.  Your rationales are the same as what we've been thinking and why we are considering accepting the gift.   Thank you, everyone for your input.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

I hate to ruin it for the seller here, but since you asked... the deal is not worth it.  There is a ton of Last Call inventory available at FF Glade through the next several months and I recently was able to get a 2BR week for a "special" price of $189 through RCI.  I would not recommend making this purchase.


----------



## TheDoellClan (Mar 23, 2015)

This is to be used as a family vacation involving working adult children, so we cannot do Last Call deals, since they need a lot of advance notice to get time off work.  It actually works to our advantage to have a fixed week.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

TheDoellClan said:


> This is to be used as a family vacation involving working adult children, so we cannot do Last Call deals, since they need a lot of advance notice to get time off work.  It actually works to our advantage to have a fixed week.



Sure, but do you really think everyone is going to want to go to the same place for the same week - year after year?  I highly doubt it, especially there and for that timeframe.  Just my opinion, we were there last week and loved it, but locking yourselves into that specific week would not be advisable.


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 23, 2015)

I think everyone should be commended for making sure the original poster (OP) knows what he needs to consider.  However, if he is happy with the resort, the fixed week, etc. I think it's his choice and decision to make.

OP, you'll find that people here really love timesharing, but it's not for everyone and there are both benefits and consequences of ownership.

Good luck with your decision and welcome to TUG.

Sue


----------



## LisaH (Mar 23, 2015)

OP, you can't take advantage of Last Calls until you become a timeshare owner and join RCI. For that reason plus all the affirmative answers you gave previously, I think this is not a bad way to get your feed wet in timesharing.


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 23, 2015)

LisaH said:


> OP, you can't take advantage of Last Calls until you become a timeshare owner and join RCI. For that reason plus all the affirmative answers you gave previously, I think this is not a bad way to get your feed wet in timesharing.



For $825/year?  I'm sure there's better choices available out there than that one, so I disagree.  If nothing else, buy a Wyndham point contract at a more prime location and that would open up all the other Wyndham resorts too.  Fairfield Glade for week 12 would be very easy to pick up in the Wyndham system.


----------



## bnoble (Mar 23, 2015)

I agree with Ace; you should not accept this timeshare.

Week 12 is Value Season for Glade.  Booking a 2BR there would require only 105K Wyndham points.  This means that the fixed week timeshare, if converted, would carry a $/K value of $7.85---and that's before the Program Fee is added on, pushing it north of $8/K.  That's a horrible deal.  You could rent this exact week from a Wyndham owner for less than the fixed-week maintenance fees cost.

OP: If you decide that timesharing is right for you, you would be much better served buying a Wyndham points deed in the secondary market than accepting this week.  You would have more flexibility, and spend less overall.


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 23, 2015)

bnoble said:


> I agree with Ace; you should not accept this timeshare.
> ...
> OP: If you decide that timesharing is right for you, you would be much  better served buying a Wyndham points deed in the secondary market than  accepting this week.  You would have more flexibility, and spend less  overall.





TheDoellClan said:


> A friend wants to give us a fixed-week (week 12) deeded 2BR timeshare unit at Fairfield Glade in TN, in the Kensington Woods group of buildings.  All we have to do is pay the maintenance fee each year (currently $825/yr).  He's owned this for 20 years and giving it to us because he hasn't been using it for many years now.  We're currently staying in the unit to try it out.  Thought we'd go talk to Wyndham to learn more about this place and got roped into the presentation where they proceeded to tell us that the fixed week deal our friend is giving us is no good and then tried to sell the point-based deal to us.  We declined to sign up,  of course.  But one of the negative things they harped about our friend's fixed-week is the rising maintenance fee.  So now we're wondering if it's a good idea to take this timeshare that our friend is offering us or not.  Any advice?



@TheDoellClan... +1 for not taking on your friend's TS. 

The best thing you can do _to help your friend_ is to point him to TUG and get him to start reading up on options on getting rid of it, be it in the Marketplace, Bargain Deals, deed-back, etc. 

The best thing you can do _for yourself_ is to see if Wyndham is the right system for you (via TUG and experiencing it first hand like you are doing). Don't feel obligated to take on this FFG contract just to be nice. Take your time and don't jump into anything on a whim.

Best of luck.


----------



## puppymommo (Mar 23, 2015)

bnoble said:


> If you decide that timesharing is right for you, you would be much better served buying a Wyndham points deed in the secondary market than accepting this week.  You would have more flexibility, and spend less overall.



I agree. Previously I owned both a fixed week (non-Wyndham) and a Wyndham points contract. We thought the fixed week (third week of July) was a great week. But it turned out that for a variety of reasons we rarely used that week. Now we only have Wyndham points and they work best for us.


----------



## LisaH (Mar 23, 2015)

ace2000 said:


> For $825/year?  I'm sure there's better choices available out there than that one, so I disagree.  If nothing else, buy a Wyndham point contract at a more prime location and that would open up all the other Wyndham resorts too.  Fairfield Glade for week 12 would be very easy to pick up in the Wyndham system.



If the OP has $825 and if this week meets his needs, he could do a lot worse than buying this week such as buying directly from the developer. Like I said, It's not a bad deal for a timeshare novice  Yes there are better ways to do this but it takes time and a steeper learning curve...Didn't we all buy a few timeshares in the beginning and have to adjust the portfolio later?


----------



## Roger830 (Mar 23, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/WYNDHAM-FAI...100?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item234d2c38bc

Here's one on ebay that sold for $1 and the seller paid all of the closing costs and probably paid someone over $2000 to get rid of it. It's a week 20.


----------



## WinniWoman (Mar 23, 2015)

LisaH said:


> If the OP has $825 and if this week meets his needs, he could do a lot worse than buying this week such as buying directly from the developer. Like I said, It's not a bad deal for a timeshare novice  Yes there are better ways to do this but it takes time and a steeper learning curve...Didn't we all buy a few timeshares in the beginning and have to adjust the portfolio later?



And - not for anything- our first timeshare purchase from the developer has been fantastic all these years! At least this one is free for the OP. If they are going to use it every year, I say go for it!


----------



## fozzy (Mar 23, 2015)

*FF Glade is too high*

Fairfield Glade has high maintenance costs.  I am not sure why it is higher than other Tenn Wyndham resorts; but I would not want it.


----------



## TUGBrian (Mar 23, 2015)

send your friend this link...he can deed it back to wyndham

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=221045


----------



## TheDoellClan (Mar 24, 2015)

After reading all your responses, we're pretty sure we're not taking our friend's TS now.   I'm glad I've stumbled upon this group.   You've saved us from getting into something that would be hard to get out of later.  Now we're on to researching some more about TS to see what's best for us.   BTW, what MF is reasonable, as we look on eBay?   What TS location would you recommend for a nature photographer and a family of hikers?   Our home is near Indianapolis, so we would want something within a day's drive from Indianapolis.  The Smokies look good.  Is that a good place?   What is the MF there?


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 24, 2015)

TheDoellClan said:


> After reading all your responses, we're pretty sure we're not talking our friend's TS now.   I'm glad I've stumbled upon this group.   You've saved us from getting into something that would be hard to get out of later.  Now we're on to researching some more about TS to see what's best for us.   BTW, what MF is reasonable, as we look on eBay?   What TS location would you recommend for a nature photographer and a family of hikers?



Easy choice for you because of your location - Wyndham points at the Smokey Mts (there are two Wyndham resorts there).  You'll get a "free" RCI account with Wyndham and you'll also have no problem using it at the Smokey Mts or anywhere else you want to go in the Wyndham system (or the RCI system on exchange), including FF Glade.  I highly recommend the Smokey Mts location because that location is very hard to get during the peak summer months (and even during the Spring) and the hiking is fantastic.  If you're serious about buying, I highly recommend paying the $15 TUG member fee and then read through the resort review section.

You'll find your best deals on eBay.  Good luck!


----------



## TheDoellClan (Mar 24, 2015)

Thank you!  You've all been a great help!


----------



## ace2000 (Mar 24, 2015)

TheDoellClan said:


> Thank you!  You've all been a great help!



Please don't take my advice as the final word though, I'm sure there are other options for you.  Take your time shopping, especially if you're interested in next year usage - you have lots of time.  You're not going to get a Wyndham Smokey Mt points contract for free, but it shouldn't cost too much.  And there will be plenty to choose from over the next few months.


----------



## TheDoellClan (Mar 24, 2015)

Thanks again!


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 24, 2015)

TheDoellClan said:


> After reading all your responses, we're pretty sure we're not taking our friend's TS now.   I'm glad I've stumbled upon this group.   You've saved us from getting into something that would be hard to get out of later.  Now we're on to researching some more about TS to see what's best for us.   BTW, what MF is reasonable, as we look on eBay?   What TS location would you recommend for a nature photographer and a family of hikers?   Our home is near Indianapolis, so we would want something within a day's drive from Indianapolis.  The Smokies look good.  Is that a good place?   What is the MF there?




The thing with Wyndham is that proximity to the resort owned does not really matter. What matters is where you want Advance Reservation Priority (ARP) which allows you to book at your home resort at 13 months from check-in vice the standard 10 months for anywhere else. Wyndham also has a program called Club Wyndham Access (CWA) which gets you 13 month booking at multiple resorts. 

There are threads/stickies in the TUG Wyndham forum that have a link to the latest directory. Recommend you use it to get used to the Wyndham lingo and how it works and then ask us more questions to fill in the conceptual blanks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDoellClan (Mar 24, 2015)

Will do!  Thank you!


----------



## silentg (Mar 24, 2015)

Sent you 2 Private Messages, hope to be helpful!


----------



## b2bailey (Mar 24, 2015)

One poster suggested OP refer his friend to the TUG Marketplace to 'unload' this timeshare. If the general consensus is this timeshare is not even a good deal 'free' -- then why would someone else want to obtain it through Marketplace?

I believe the suggestion that it be deeded back is the best advice -- if indeed it can be done without much cost.


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 26, 2015)

b2bailey said:


> One poster suggested OP refer his friend to the TUG Marketplace to 'unload' this timeshare. If the general consensus is this timeshare is not even a good deal 'free' -- then why would someone else want to obtain it through Marketplace?
> 
> I believe the suggestion that it be deeded back is the best advice -- if indeed it can be done without much cost.


There is always a market. The Bargain Deals section or the Marketplace do not prevent someone from offering incentives such as covering closing costs or offering to pay a year or two of MF for the buyer, so the cost is actually below "free."

Deedbacks in the past were very difficult. If Wyndham has truly turned a corner on this issue, then it may be the easiest option. But as in all things, the devil is in the (fee) details.


----------



## KevinD40 (Mar 28, 2015)

*RUN.....*

DONT DO IT....there is a ridiculously HUGE assessment coming on the weeks there. Trust me I'm an employee....some "friend" he/she is....dont do it.





TheDoellClan said:


> A friend wants to give us a fixed-week (week 12) deeded 2BR timeshare unit at Fairfield Glade in TN, in the Kensington Woods group of buildings.  All we have to do is pay the maintenance fee each year (currently $825/yr).  He's owned this for 20 years and giving it to us because he hasn't been using it for many years now.  We're currently staying in the unit to try it out.  Thought we'd go talk to Wyndham to learn more about this place and got roped into the presentation where they proceeded to tell us that the fixed week deal our friend is giving us is no good and then tried to sell the point-based deal to us.  We declined to sign up,  of course.  But one of the negative things they harped about our friend's fixed-week is the rising maintenance fee.  So now we're wondering if it's a good idea to take this timeshare that our friend is offering us or not.  Any advice?


----------



## jebloomquist (Mar 28, 2015)

KevinD40 said:


> DONT DO IT....there is a ridiculously HUGE assessment coming on the weeks there. Trust me I'm an employee....some "friend" he/she is....dont do it.



Why should anyone "trust" you? An employee with such a "wicker pen" is not to be trusted. Just what has Wyndham done to you to cause you to hate so much? If Wyndham is such a bad employer, why would you stay? Please, stay away. You're using up too many pixels on my screen.

Jim


----------



## hjsweet2002 (Mar 29, 2015)

*Enjoy*

I hope you enjoy your TS as much as we have.  We are going to Bently Brook, MA on Monday for the week and return there for Memorial Day weekend, then Nashville in July (taking my mother to celebrate her 80th birthday- she is a country music fan), and then Newport RI for the end of Dec.  My wife teaches school and we can only travel in the summer and school vacations.  We havent been able to enjoy Last Calls and Special Deals.  Bentley Brook is our favorite and is only about 4 1/2 hours away.  Newport comes next which is about 6 hours away.  We love Nashville (this will be our 2nd trip) and Smoky Mountains in TN.  We own at fairfeild Glade - Wellington Place but havent been there yet.  We also love Governors Green in Williamsburg VA.  We have been to two in Florida, but hate to spend money on Airfare.  Also seems higher during school vacations.  The key is to use them when u can.  Have lots of fun.


----------

